# My 90g Fish



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Delhezi


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Gold Clown Knife


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

This fish is named Galaxy


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Galaxy and Delhezi peeking out


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Galaxy and my Ornate Bichir tail


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Giraffe Cat


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

This is the closest I came to a decent group shot


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Happy happy fish!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice fishies!

Love the clown knife!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice bleekeri


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nice bleekeri


Polleni, but thanks for the compliment

I think the current name for polleni and bleekeri
are Paratilapia sp. small spot (pol)
and Paratilapia sp. large spot (ble)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya. sorry bout that


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Nicely marked _Polypterus delhezi_!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> _delhezi_!!


 fixed, thanks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

good sh*t man. like usual.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Malfalfa, where the hell do you get your fish......they are all off the hook man!!









props to you and your fish!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

RHOM: I am lucky enough to have a good LFS in my area, 99.9999% of all the fish I have ever owned have come from there.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT collection.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: that gruop shot was still cool


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful fish and shot as always O.B.M..keep up the good work!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------

